
Show HN: Scrivito, a serverless JavaScript CMS - thomas_witt
https://www.scrivito.com/
======
stk007
When I first saw the well done editor interface and easy in-place editing I
thought I lacks extensibility and configuration capabilities. But actually
this is much more flexible and powerful than a self-run wordpress site. And
you don't even need a server for the deployment.

------
tillmann
A React based CMS that looks so easy and beautiful! You got me hooked!

------
BostonSaaSGuy
This is fantastic find - I love it! :)

